#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Linking specific Excel ranges within a work book into a Word Document

## singerbatfink

Hi Folks,

Im trying to link the range B47 to B60 from 18 separate tabs within an excel workbook into separate pages within a word document.

ie. tab 1 range B47 to B60 into page one of my word doc, Tab 2 range B47 to B60 into page 2 of my word doc and so on.

Can it be done.

Thanks in advance.

Brian

----------


## BigDat6CC

Hello Brian

Yes it should be. The approach with vary slightly according to which combination of Excel and Word you are using:In Excel, select the cells and CopyIn Word, Edit | Past Special | Paste Link | Unformatted Text.

----------


## singerbatfink

Hi David,

Thats excellent, thanks for your help.

Brian

----------

